# Porcelain Logo Cappuccino and Espresso cups



## semicolon1 (May 20, 2019)

UK friends. Traveling in the UK for about three weeks beginning May 23rd and was wondering if anyone could suggest where I might find used/new logo cups for my collection of the same. I'll be in London, Swansea, Liverpool, Leeds, York, Edinburgh, Bath, Oxford. Not interested in the usual suspects (Nespresso, Lavazza, Illy, etc.).

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Atkinsons in lancaster or at mackie mayor's in Manchester.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

you're intending to buy or nick them? ?

Nice collection btw! ...and welcome!


----------



## Kallyloo (Sep 20, 2017)

God they must be hell to dust! Nice collection.?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mmmmmm logos ? love them!

I can't think I have seen any cups with them when I've been out and about, they all tend to go for Acme etc.


----------

